# Bubbles in radiator



## smills (Oct 28, 2012)

I have a case 580ck and noticed I have bubbles in the radiator. It is firing on all cylinders with no loss of power and there is no water in the crankcase. It does loose water slowly, but can't find a leak. 

I did rebuild the head 18 months ago and haven't had any problems until this started.

Anyone have any ideas?


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

One indication that you have issues is if the bubbles pop and release a bit of smoke.... could mean a head gasket needs replacing or worse... a cracked head. 
Keep an eye on it and watch the engine temperature diligently. If it seems to rise quickly, it will need attention sooner rather than later.


----------



## smills (Oct 28, 2012)

Thanks, I'll check for the smoke. It doesn't seem to overheat, of cause I run it just over idle most of the time. Trying to baby the old girl as long as I can.


----------



## ftorleans1 (Jul 12, 2009)

Yep, Either a bad head gasket or cracked head. I would try doing a pressure test on the cooling system and see how quick the pressure drops off. JMO, I would stop running the engine and find what is going wrong! It could save a lot of headache down the road...

It's like the guy who keeps running his lawnmower knowing damm well something is wrong with the engine and carves up a cylinder or decides to chuck a rod down the street...


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

ftorleans1 said:


> Yep, Either a bad head gasket or cracked head. I would try doing a pressure test on the cooling system and see how quick the pressure drops off. JMO, I would stop running the engine and find what is going wrong! It could save a lot of headache down the road...
> 
> It's like the guy who keeps running his lawnmower knowing damm well something is wrong with the engine and carves up a cylinder or decides to chuck a rod down the street...


Ya, sounds like a better plan! Best to catch the issue before it becomes a big problem.


----------



## smills (Oct 28, 2012)

Checked and it smells more like crankcase fumes and has a slight oily feel. I'm pulling the head next weekend, will post what I find.


----------



## smills (Oct 28, 2012)

Well never got to taking it apart, but once cold weather came it became evident when I went to work on it and found all the antifreeze seeped out of a crack in the side of the block.

I thought blocks cracked from frozen water??? 

Now just hoping I can find one and it isn't too bad a job changing it out. 

Off to the service manual....


----------



## smills (Oct 28, 2012)

In looking for a used block, I find there were several different castings, and several different 188 models. My engine block casting is CWC F206 and is a G188D. Can anyone tell me how interchangeable the block from different casting would be. Also I found a whole engine from a 1962 580ck, will that fit my 1967 580ck, even if it is not in the same series engine as mine?

Any help would be appreciated. Thanks


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

Look for a serial #,on the engine tag. Look for a number like "2869290",etc. That will tell you which engine you actually have. Early engines had 2 &1/4" combustion bowl,while later ones had 2 & 1/2".
As for the crack in the block,I once had one welded with a Nickel rod(after pre-heating),that lasted 15 years,until we sold it . A good welding shop can let you know f it's able to be done on yours.
These engines,if I remember correctly are "wet-sleeve" types,so your bubbles may be due to an O-ring, on one of the cylinder liners, leaking.
Can you post a pic of the leak,also ? It may not be as bad as you might think.


----------



## smills (Oct 28, 2012)

Thanks, I'll grab a picture of the crack tomorrow. It runs horizontal about 8 inches long, mid block on the injector pump side. Once the crack opened up, I'm assuming because it got colder, it cranks like there is no compression and won't start. Might just be a coincidence.

Maybe I'll have to tear into it before I make rash decisions. 

The engine serial number is 2620472 and the block casting no is CWC F206. Any idea where I can get a reference table on casting dates in the event I need to replace the block.


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

Case IH dealer might have one,but I'll check my manuals,to see if I have one.


----------



## smills (Oct 28, 2012)

Thanks, Case calls my block casting number A37505, but that consists of several mfg casting numbers, I'm assuming.


----------



## smills (Oct 28, 2012)

Well it's been awhile but finally got the head off. Everything looked ok so I pulled the pistons nothing strange except #2 and #4 had broken compression rings. 

I decided to pull the sleeves and replace sleeves, Pistons & rings.

My current problem lies in getting the sleeves out. Banged on the bottom one, no luck, put a jack on it, lifted the whole front end up. Cause the backhoe offered counter weight so probably not a lot of weight on the front end anyways.

Bought a puller from EBay. Got the idea from somewhere, maybe Utube. Anyways 100 bucks later, I couldn't get the disk up past the crank.

Off to the machine shop to hack a little off each side to see if I can get the disk down through the sleeve and work it up under the sleeve. 

Will have to be next weekend, but I'll post my progress now that the frost is out of the ground and it's getting higher than 40 during the day.

Gotta love Maine weather to tinker in outside.


----------



## smills (Oct 28, 2012)

Hacked quarter inch off each side of the disk and was able to slide it down through the sleeve and turn it into place where I could screw the puller into it. Worked slick. Got all 4 sleeves pulled in less than 45 minutes. 

Saga will continue Saturday....


----------



## smills (Oct 28, 2012)

Two sleeves had broken o-rings and two were whole, although all o-rings were flat. Feeling good about going through the trouble of pulling the sleeves. Although if I had to do it again, I would pull everything apart before buying new stuff. I think I could have used my pistons and sleeves and just replaced the rings and o-rings and saved about $400.

All in all I can't complain about the $650 it has cost.


----------



## smills (Oct 28, 2012)

Not all together yet, will post when it's running.


----------



## smills (Oct 28, 2012)

All together today, runs like a champ. No bubbles, not surprised. No leak in the block, surprised!

Lessons learned;

Tear down before buying new parts you may not need everything you think. Don't be shy on putting gasket goop on an old oil pan. Might save you from having to take it apart agin, just saying.

Other than that we're good to go. 

Happy hoeing!


----------

